# Regaining reality...



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

...is such a nice feeling, its like being wrapped in cotton wool and being told welcome home Jimmy B.

Citalopram was my saviour guys, its really helped me get back, I've still got a long way to go, this is just the beginning but I will one day be a better and happier person than I've ever been before! I can see it.

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice to hear man;D

All u did was pop some pills ?


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

i think Jimmy is taking citalopram (celexa)?

When I was on it I felt the best in my life. I tried other things b4 and after that and nothing was as good as celexa. I quit it for 2 reasons. 1) My brother god really sick and that severe stress made me feel worse. I thoiught celexa stopped working but I should have increase it or add another medication. And second reason is I lost my sex life. Well paxl didn't improve it.

I wanna go back on it.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Yesterday my psych prescribed escitalopram. I read there were positive results with citalopram, so I hope it will get better.

Does anyone know when it is possible to get any result? (when does the med kick in?)

My current med list is: 

-lamotrigine
-notriptyline
-klonopin (when needed)
-oxazepam (when needed)
-escitalopram

But really I don't have trust in it, because I tried already alot of meds.
Thanx in advance


----------



## herenow (Nov 6, 2007)

celexa was a catch 22 for me......i felt better on it and didnt worry about derealization. The thinking is that once you are in that better head space you can work through the reasons you have your original problem.
The catch was that on celexa i didnt really care or feel the derealization enough to want to do anything about it. so it gave me a break, but didnt solve anything in itself, was only after the meds that i could really deal with the actual problem.......but yeah, if it works for you keep going.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Lamotrigine is working well with me.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello Puppeteer,

Good to hear that lamotrigine is working good with you. With me the lamotrigine was working a bit in combo with paxil. But not for the dp/dr, only for the depression I think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

It would seem DR/DP is different for every one, and we might all need different treatments.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes Darren,

But I think certain category of dp/dr people ,for example cannabis induced dp/dr the treatment may be more the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

There's 2 types of DPDR

Just DPDR and Chronic DPDR, difference is that Chroinic DPDRs suffer Pure O and obsess thats what keepin them in the disorder.
ONLY treatment that has ever worked is distraction


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Distraction only works if you are rid of brain fog... if you have brain fog... even distracting yourself doesn't help.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

i agree with puppeteer,

I think like well known 'dreamer' that dp/dr is a medical condition. I feel like my brain is not working. I think I need a clear mind for distraction.
For years I did think on every possible way, and I am still dp/dr'ed. :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes brain fog it's self is a distraction from reality. So in order to become grounded, you need to take out the "core" problem... that being brain fog. Clonazepam was the first med to help me do this, although the lamotrigine might be helping me avoid entering back into it. So if any one with brain fog was thinking about taking a med, I'd recommend lamotrigine first of all due to the lesser side effects.

Nice one Userdp =).


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Copeful said:


> There's 2 types of DPDR
> 
> Just DPDR and Chronic DPDR, difference is that Chroinic DPDRs suffer Pure O and obsess thats what keepin them in the disorder.
> ONLY treatment that has ever worked is distraction


Copeful, I've had DP my entire life and the obsessions stopped when I started leading a spiritual life, so are you telling me that mine's not chronic? Where exactly do you get your information? I've never read anywhere that DP's have to suffer Pure O, except from you.

The obsessions for me are fleeting. I can sit and obsess about my existence only when I haven't focused on building my relationship with God for that day. In effect, I can choose to stop obsessing any time I want--all I have to do is pray or mediatate. And it works, so don't bother telling me I'm delusional. It would work for you too if you would just try.


----------

